# bath bombs without oil?



## Ann Marie (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi!

I wanted to make bathbombs without oil but they seem to be crumbly. Is there any recipe to making a bathbomb without oil that won't leave crumbs? Thanks for the help!

The recipe I was using was 

1 part citric acid
2 parts baking soda
FO
(1 taspn kaolin clay, dendridic salt)


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 12, 2014)

I dont know if grated cocoa butter counts as oil, but I used some in my batches with very good results.
They should hold together without oil though - especially with clay I would think.

Edit to add: Hazel's locally world famous recipe doesnt require oil - she uses rubbing alcohol: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=268883&postcount=5


----------



## Saponista (Feb 14, 2014)

I made some with witch hazel, you gently spray it with a plant misting bottle into the powdered mix until you can mold it into shape.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2014)

When I made them I too sprayed them with Witch Hazel and it worked well.  I quit making them because they just did not sell here.


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2014)

My no-fail bombproof recipe uses oil. I can't remember where on Youtube I found it, dang it, but ingredients are baking soda, citric acid,
Epsom salts,  shea butter,  clay, rice bran or another nice oil, Polysorb (Sorbitol emulsifier), Vitamin E and fragrance. 

I spray with rubbing alcohol, mix well, and mold. I tried a dozen recipes before finding and loving this one.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 14, 2014)

I use Hazel's recipe and you don't have to add oil. So far, I've used oil, but I'm going to make some without and see which sells best.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 14, 2014)

I use sulphanated (sp?) castor oil (AKA turkey red) because it disperses in water and doesn't leave a ring in the tub.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 14, 2014)

JM: where would one obtain this product?


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Miz Jenny said:


> JM: where would one obtain this product?



I believe Summer Bee Meadow sells it.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2014)

judymoody said:


> I use sulphanated (sp?) castor oil (AKA turkey red) because it disperses in water and doesn't leave a ring in the tub.


I also use Turkey Red and Soapers Choice


----------

